# new dwarf four leaf clover burnt?



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Where did you get it? If you got it at a pet store then it might have been grown emmersed. If that's the case then it's normal for the old leaves to die off and new leaves will grow in.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

What are you dosing as far as ferts? How long ago did you plant them?


----------



## yashua (Jan 30, 2007)

planted two days ago,seachem flourish and potash


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

I was most likely grown emersed. If this is the case, all of its emersed leaves will turn black and die off, being slowly replaced with new aquatic leaves and runners.

In highlight and good fert environment, this plant will make a good carpet. Here is mine:




























Of course this is not the dwarf version, but I believe they grow the same, just different size heads...


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, beautiful carpet. How long did that take to grow in?


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks. About 3 months.

It is slow growing and requires very little trimming, etc. It also grows well in the shadows near the back of the tank. Much nicer than Glosso, IMO...

Oh and this is growing in 4.5 WPG of T5-HO lighting, EI dosing...


----------



## valleyvampiress (Apr 25, 2005)

dapellegrini, what kind of wood is that? I like the neutral color.


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

Malaysian bogwood


----------



## Sorenweis (May 5, 2005)

Way to hijack the thread with your totally beautiful tank, dapellegrini!

I just moved some from my medium light 10 gallon to my high light 55 and some of the plants look like they are burning. The important thing is that they are still growing and putting out more leaves. I assume that the old leaves can't handle the new light, but the new leaves will be fine. Give your plants time and they should look like dapellegrini's, only smaller. 

Cheers.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

With your dense carpet, did you adjust the runners as they grew out so that it would only grow in that one spot or did you just leave it alone and it filled in like that. You know what im asking?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Marselia will grow fine in low to middle light too. Just takes a little longer. Slow at first, but it revs up pretty fast once its settled in. The only problem with it is it becomes a detrius catcher, like so many thick carpets, and should be replanted from time to time, IME.


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

kunerd said:


> With your dense carpet, did you adjust the runners as they grew out so that it would only grow in that one spot or did you just leave it alone and it filled in like that. You know what im asking?


When I did the hardscape, I made a semi-enclosed area with driftwood to create kind of a "wash" thing. The clover still grows around the back and front (am I am sure some of it has snuck under the wood), but I don't trim the runners much. Nothing like Glosso.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

According to this old thread, its not uncommon with four leaf clover, for the leaves to turn black and die, only to be replaced by new leaves - shortly after planting.

Is that what it looks like is happening in this photo? Or am I looking at a nutrient deficiency? 

I planted these about 4 days ago. Just started dosing with full line of Seachem liquid products the same day.


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Twimbo, yes, that is emmersed growth dying off and will be replaced by submersed growth. It will adjust quicker if you trim off the emmersed leaves instead of just letting them die off. Either way, it should start shooting up new shoots soon.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'm actually already seeing new shoots, but the sudden die off of the old leaves frightened me. It happened pretty quick, starting last night. But, I do see some new shoots forming, so that is good.

Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## crimsontsavo (Feb 29, 2004)

Stupid question; is this the four leaf clover weeds that grow around my pond? Some type of oxalis? 

Very pretty!


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

This is the scientific name:

* Marsilea quadrifolia (four leafed clover)

Based upon the wikipedia entry, it looks like it might be. However, I just ordered this plant online and don't know too much about it. Maybe someone else does?

* Wikipedia entry = "Considered a weed in some parts of the United States where it has been well established in the north eastern States for over 100 years."


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i need to up my lighting nice carpet.

yea longer stems of mine died off then were trimmed its just it adjusting i thougth mine wasn't gonna make it for about a month then it just started to put off new growth and get green.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Alot of people, including myself, will trim off the emersed leaves (the four leaf clovers) and plant the trimmed marsilea afterwards. This helps prevent the 'unsightly' black burning/die-off that WILL occur. It's nothing to sweat, as the new growth will be more than appealing. Its definitely a slow grower under normal conditions, but I'm sure the addition of Co2/ferts/highlight will help boost it's growth.


----------

